# persimon



## pigpen60 (Oct 27, 2009)

how hard is it to get a persimon tree to grow from seed?


----------



## pigpen60 (Oct 27, 2009)

:help:stratify? im a little slow. plant in sand or peet?


----------



## cam76034 (Nov 17, 2009)

On our place they get "stratified" by passing thru the gut of coyotes and raccoons...then pop up like weeds everywhere they are dropped.


----------



## pigpen60 (Nov 18, 2009)

sounds like i oughta be able to grow them then!


----------



## Brushwacker (Nov 20, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> From Michael A. Dirr's 'Manual of Woody Landscape Plants'.
> 
> Persimmon
> Diospyros virginiana
> ...


----------



## cam76034 (Nov 21, 2009)

tell ya what I'm gonna do...I'll keep an eye out for decomposing scat that has persimmon seeds in it and if I find any I'll send them (seeds)to you. That's the funny thing about persimmons, one day they're up in the trees, the next day they are all gone.


----------



## pigpen60 (Nov 23, 2009)

i already have 3 persimon trees producing. what i wanted to do is plant some seeds to get the trees where i want them. and these are 16' and 5" across, hoping for a better looking tree. pigpen


----------

